# Clipped buck!



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Clipped my buck today. He isn't so happy with me but he sure looks handsome 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

To cute! 
I love that you left the beard but wow! What a long beard longest iv seen!

And would yu be happy if someone shaved you bald? Lol


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww he does look handsome! And soft like a sheep lol.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

On ur clippers did you just use it with no attachment. About to shave mine


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Omg! I love his beard! I am hoping that my soon to be kids get a beard! Both parents are bearded! But I have to say I love your buck he is beautiful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

imthegrt1 said:


> On ur clippers did you just use it with no attachment. About to shave mine


no you want to use a #10 blade on animal clippers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice!!
I wish I could clip mine now! but it's still to cold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

and LOL! He is so tiny looking next to the nubian!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I used a #10 blade and went with the direction of growth on the hair. He does have quite the nice beard! Lol he is an AWESOME buck. His mom won AZ grand champion at the state fair this year. I'm very lucky to have him in my herd! I love him. His name is Sacred Spirit Ranch BZ Tsunami  sweetest buck ever too!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't you love that cleanly shaven look? He has a lovely beard too. I can't wait to shave my boy. I just got my new blades in today so I'll be shaving my head then the goaties and two cats.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Have fun clipping the cats! Lol this is the first time I've ever clipped my goats and I must say I love the look and I think they will stay much cooler this summer here in az. I tried to clip them before the weather got too crazy so some hair will grow back in for sun protection. 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What your clippers cost you?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

How gorgeous ! Makes you want to touch him - but then I remember what they smell like! Lovely Buck - what breed is he? He looks a lot smaller than the Nubian?


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I went to the feed store and just bought some wahl horse body clippers they were a little over $50. He is a Nigerian Dwarf.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

redmuttranch said:


> I went to the feed store and just bought some wahl horse body clippers they were a little over $50. He is a Nigerian Dwarf.
> 
> Redmuttranch.weebly.com


Good sounds cheap lol my price


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck, he looks Awesome


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! Yep, we don't have Nigerian Dwarfs in New Zealand - or Lamanches (spelling?) - a very handsome boy!!! How tall do ND get? We have New Zealand Feral (wild goats) that roam the roads in the country and they are smaller than Boer goats and all different colours etc but I think they would still be substantially taller and bigger than ND? NZ Feral goats might get as big as a six month old Nubian? random estimate on my behalf - prob wrong! So neat to see the different breeds on the site


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

My bucks back comes up to the top of my knee. He is pretty small.  ideal height for a buck I 19-21 inches with up to 23 inches tall allowed.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------

